# Troy & Risky



## vamiii (Feb 21, 2016)

Just an update, late but an update. Troy and Risky are doing great. Healthy, happy, and fun. They still prefer to be in separate cages, but have plenty of fun together outside there cages. Troy is still very bonded to my wife and I, and Risky is bonded with me. Troy speaks alot, " Good morning, Bom Dia, Kisses, beijos, I love you, how are you, wanna play ball, Mommy has to go-to work. Come over here, hi Papai". Very inteligent. Risky does speak but very loving and lets me rub his head, neck and around the side. Troy is 6 and Risky is 3 now. Troy still shakes his butt alot, and Risky does too but not as much. Thanks everyone!








New Photos of both..


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Troy and Risky are very cute!


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

They are both so cute and sound like a lot of fun! Would love to see videos of them talking if you're ever able to catch it.


----------

